# Dropped my Android phone on the charger.



## Firef0x19 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just recently, I was doing some research for a school project using my Android phone (Samsung Galaxy S), when I accidentally dropped it right where the charging port was (It was plugged in, and the wire didn't break, thankfully). What DID happen was that my phone shut itself off, and made a noise to indicate that the battery was low at the exact same time. I switched on my phone, and found that it had gone from 95% to 2% when it was dropped. 

I am now very frightened, as I'm not sure what would happen if I tried to charge it. Would the battery overcharge and explode from any pressure? Please tell me what to do, because I am having a nervous breakdown, assuming the worst.

Respond asap!


----------



## Wellthatsjust (Sep 10, 2012)

[irrelevant and annoying contents deleted by mod]


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you just jarred something loose. Remove the battery and reinsert it. Then I think that your only choices are to plug in the charger and see what happens or take the phone to a repair shop.


----------



## Firef0x19 (Sep 10, 2012)

Terrynet, thanks a lot. I reinserted the battery, and started charging again. It works fine now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------

